# Roxy Team bindings any good? Need women's bindings and boots suggestions!!



## misscw (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

I just started snowboarding last season and I am planning on buying my own gear for this year! 

I am planning on getting the Roxy Ollie Pop board but I am unsure of what kind of bindings to get. I was thinking of the Roxy Team 2013 bindings but I couldn't find much reviews on them so I don't know if they are any good. I was hoping if any of you had tried them or know anything about them?

My other alternatives are Union Rosa, Union Milan since I heard great reviews on Union bindings. Also, Burton Scribe. 

Which would you suggest? 

Also, what womens snowboarding boots would you girls or guys suggest on getting? I finally learned how to link my turns last year so I would say I am getting out of the beginner stage to the intermediate? 

Oh yeah, 

I am 5'3 and I weigh around 100-105 pounds and size 6 for feet. Do you think a 141 board is too short for me? 

Thank you for your input and help!!  It is much appreciated!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

My gf tried the Roxy Ollie and really liked it. Given it is a park board a bit softer flex I would look for softer bindings. 

I'd say the Burton Scribe and Burton Mint boot would be a good fit. Both are bit softer and more forgiving to help with progression.


----------



## misscw (Oct 1, 2013)

aiidoneus said:


> My gf tried the Roxy Ollie and really liked it. Given it is a park board a bit softer flex I would look for softer bindings.
> 
> I'd say the Burton Scribe and Burton Mint boot would be a good fit. Both are bit softer and more forgiving to help with progression.


Thank you for your suggestions! 

I actually tried on the Burton Mint boots today and I am most likely going to purchase them!! As for the bindings, I am leaning towards the Union Milan. Have you heard anything about them?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

A 140-143 board would be perfect for you. As far as bindings, checkout softer ones like the Raiden Lynx, Rome Strut, and Union Rosa.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

misscw said:


> I am planning on getting the Roxy Ollie Pop board but I am unsure of what kind of bindings to get. I was thinking of the Roxy Team 2013 bindings but I couldn't find much reviews on them so I don't know if they are any good. I was hoping if any of you had tried them or know anything about them?
> 
> My other alternatives are Union Rosa, Union Milan since I heard great reviews on Union bindings. Also, Burton Scribe.
> 
> ...


Nivek, a member here who knows his bindings, has said this about Roxy bindings http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/86689-ride-roxy-union-burton-womens-bindings.html. I'd listen to him.

I have both the Union Milan and Union Rosa. The Rosas are softer than the Milans but both great bindings. Haven't ridden the Ollie Pop but would think either would pair well; perhaps the Rosa more based on your stats?

As for boots, try a bunch and get whichever fit your feet best and feel most comfortable for you. A brand that works for me (or others) may not work for you. It's all a personal fit sort of thing. Also, be sure your boots fit your bindings. 

Good luck!


----------



## lander91 (Mar 14, 2013)

Regarding boots, try on as many pairs as you can get your hands on, since everyone has different shape feet. Make sure they're comfy, or you'll regret buying them. I wear Burton Mints which have served me well so far.

Union Milans would be a decent binding choice, my little sister in law learnt using them - I've got Union Flites which also work well.

From your weight a that size board will be about right, especially if you're looking at the Ollie Pop - I'm about 15-20 pounds heavier and ride a 143 Ally.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

As people have mentioned, get the boot that fits. My suggestion for the Mint is more to give you an idea of flex you would want. Try and compare the flex in person not based on the companies ratings a 3/10 for one brand might be a 5/10 for another.


----------



## misscw (Oct 1, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Nivek, a member here who knows his bindings, has said this about Roxy bindings http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/86689-ride-roxy-union-burton-womens-bindings.html. I'd listen to him.
> 
> I have both the Union Milan and Union Rosa. The Rosas are softer than the Milans but both great bindings. Haven't ridden the Ollie Pop but would think either would pair well; perhaps the Rosa more based on your stats?
> 
> ...


I am still trying to learn/understand this whole binding flex thing. From my understanding, softer bindings are harder to control your board like you need to use more strength to connect turns and stiffer bindings ..it is easier to control? 

Is that correct or am I totally wrong?

Because I am debating between the Union Rosa and Union Milan. Since Union Milan is stiffer (more control) than the Union Rosa...which is why I am leaning towards Union Milan more. But it seems like majority of people are telling me to get Union Rosa and I am unsure why... >< 

Can someone please clarify this for me? Thanks.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

You will NOT be able to tell the difference between the bindings. They both will work great for you. 

Pick whatever colorway/model you like best and buy them, then go have fun. There's absolutely no reason why you should be splitting hairs over bindings at this point.

If you like the Milan's, go for them. They are a great binding and one of the more popular womens' binding demo options we had last year.


----------



## lander91 (Mar 14, 2013)

Agreed, at this point you won't notice any difference between the different bindings. Anything soft to mid-flex will work, it's personal preference really. As an intermediate-advancing rider, I don't know that I would be able to tell the difference unless it was a super-soft binding vs hardcore stiff one. Boards yes, boots probably yes... bindings not so much.

My understanding is that stiffer boards tend to be matched with stiffer bindings - softer boards like the Ollie Pop won't need as much force exerted to make them flex etc, so softer bindings do the trick. But again not a big deal at this stage.  Pick what's prettiest or what matches your board/boots/clothing best, and enjoy the ride.


----------

